# DWV Shark Bite



## Francis Vineyard

by Charlotte Pipe & Foundry Company

Seen this yet?

http://www.connectite.com/#quick-installation

"Check for local code approval. In UPC jurisdictions, ConnecTite fittings may be approved based on Section 705.1.1 of the UPC and our IAPMO listing to IGC 334.  In addition, ConnecTite fittings are permitted to be used at the discretion of the code official.  All of the model plumbing codes have provisions for approval of new products that are not yet specifically referenced in the codes (UPC Section 301.3; IPC Section 105.2)."


----------



## JCraver

That's gonna tick the union pipe slingers off...

I'm assuming Illinois will be among the last to approve these for use in our plumbing code, based on past performance. 

Looks like an interesting product though - if they work, hopefully they'll catch on.


----------



## steveray

Massachusetts still has a nonplastic requirement in certain commercial buildings, will be a tough sell there too...Those almost look like more work than glue....The ability to roll fittings is kind of nice too. Not sure if they would be rated for burial and I wonder what happens to pipe support requirements...


----------



## fatboy

Yes interesting.....I would assume that they are going to try and get them tested, and listed with ES. They don't mention  anything along those lines.


----------



## Sifu

Great idea, but I am skeptical.


----------



## Keystone

Initial though is it's about time DWV has caught up to the 21st century. It'll be interesting to see how rigid the connection is when placed in a horizontal position.


----------



## my250r11

Looked up the cost, seems to me they are far to expensive compared to glue. Most wouldn't use them


----------



## my250r11

steveray said:


> Not sure if they would be rated for burial and I wonder what happens to pipe support requirements...



This would be another obstacle.


----------



## linnrg

these would make my personal plumbing projects much easier (and straighter).  I think that if they get these on the shelves at Home Depot or Lowes they will likely take off.


----------

